# تطورات خطيرة في ديروط وحرق واجهة كنيسة الأنبا كاراس‏



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*السيدات المسلمات "يزغردن"من النوافذ سعادة بسرقة ممتلكات المسيحيين.*
*الشرطة تصل لــ"ديروط" بعد مايزيد عن الثلاثة ساعات من الإستغاثات القبطية. *
*الأمن يغلق أطراف ديروط. *
*حرق واجهة كنيسة"الأنبا كاراس" رغم وقوعها خلف مقر قسم الشرطة. *
*تعرض مسيحيات للتحرش من قبل المهاجمين. *
*سيارات نصف نقل يُحمل بداخلها المهاجمين مايسرقونه من الممتلكات المسيحية. *

*في تطور خطير بعد الحادث الذي جاء نتيجة لعلاقة آثمة بين شاب مسيحي وبنت مسلمة والتي على أثرها قُتل أبو الشاب بطريقة بشعة ومُثّل بجثته. يواصل أقارب البنت البحث عن الشاب في كل مكان في ديروط محاولين الانتقام منه. وفي بحثهم يتهجمون على مساكن المسيحيين في منطقة أبو جبل ومنها إلى مداخل المدينة وأحرقوا في خلال هجومهم واجهة كنيسة الأنبا كاراس.*
*وشمل الهجوم أيضًا هجوم على محلات المسيحيين والصيدليات ومنازلهم وحرق واجهة كنيسة الأنبا كاراس بجوار كوبري القناطر وواجهة مطرانية ديروط. *
*وقد أُغلقت المدارس ومحال الجواهرجية ومحلات المسيحيين التجارية وتسود حالة من الذعر بين المسيحيين في هذه المنطقة خوفًا من انتقام أهالي البنت منهم.*
*وتجرىَ محاولات من عضو مجلس الشعب للتهدئة في محاولة لمنع اشتعال الموقف والسيطرة عليه قبل ازدياد تفاقمه وتسانده في ذلك قوات الأمن في ديروط.*
*وفي اتصال هاتفي لـ "الأقباط متحدون" مع أحد المسيحيين المحتجزين داخل منازلهم خوفًا من هجوم بعض السكان المسلمين عليهم أوضح "أ. س" أنهم منذ الحادية عشر صباحًا يعانون من الذعر حيث يقوم الأهالي من المسلمين بمساعدة بعض البلطجية بمهاجمة ممتلكات أقباط ديروط وتحميلها بعد سرقتها داخل عربات نصف نقل أمام مرأىَ ومسمع الجميع. *
*كما أكد المصدر ذاته أن السيدات المسلمات "يزغردن" من نوافذ منازلهم وهم يرون السرقة تتم أمام عيونهم إضافة للتحرش بالمسيحيات في الشارع حيث لم تصل قوات الشرطة إلا الساعة الثالثة ظهرًا، أي بعد ما يزيد عن الثلاثة ساعات من بدء الهجوم الإسلامي -إن جاز التعبير- على سكان ديروط من المسيحيين.*
*وسنوافيكم بتطورات الموقف هناك تباعًا......*

*انقذوا اقباط ديروط*

*الدكتور نجيب جبرائيل فى برقية الى الرئيس مبارك *

*اين انت يا سياده الرئيس 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*- والاقباط فى ديروط يقتلون وتنهب متاجرهم وتحرق منازلهم ويحظر تجوالهم .*
*اين انت يا سياده الرئيس من محافظيك الذين استبدلوا الشرعية القضائية بالجلسات العرفية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*اين انت يا وزير الداخلية ورجال امنك والاقباط يعيشون الزعر والرعب وكما لو كانوا فى بلد غير مصر *
*- ما ذنب الاقباط ليقتلوا وتنهب متاجرهموتحرق منازلهم فى علاقة اثمة بين شاب وشابة واين كانت القيادات الامنية حتى وصل الامر بهذا الخراب والدمار *

*الى هذا الحد تنتهك اعراضهم وتنهب اموالهم وتحرق محالهم .*
*لو كنتم حاكمتم واعدمتم قتلة وسفاحى الكشح ما كان هذا حدث فى ديروط .*
*لو كنتم سجنتم من ازدرى الاديان المسيحية واهانها ونشر ثقافة العنف والتعصب ما كان هذا حدث فى ديروط والمنوفية وابو فانا .*
*- سياده الرئيس تدخلتم على وجه السرعة فى حل ازمة رغيف الخبز افلا يستحق دماء الاقباط تدخل سيادتكم نحن نعلم انكم تؤكدون دوما ان مواطنيكم لا فرق لديكم بين مسلم وقبطى فالكل واحد تحت علم مصر .*

*د. نجيب جبرائيل *
*رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الانسان *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أكتوبر 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انقذوا اقباط ديروط*
> 
> *الدكتور نجيب جبرائيل فى برقية الى الرئيس مبارك *
> 
> ...


ماهو تأكيد بس من غير فعل ولا اى دليل
ياريت بقى يحصل تدخل بطريقة ايجابية مرة لان بجد حرام اللى بيحصل ده
ربنا موجود وقادر يرحمنا
ميرسى ليكى يا روكا 
​


----------



## oesi no (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا موجود 
*​


----------



## zezza (25 أكتوبر 2009)

رحمتك يا رب رحمتك 
ايه اللى بنسمعه ده .... ده لو عايشيين مع مافيا مش هيحصل كدة 
ربنا يرحمنا و يحافظ على كل ولاده


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أكتوبر 2009)

هو ده الاسلام بالتأكيد

وهى دى مصر لا جديد​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*ومازال العقاب الجماعى مستمراً : ديروط على صفيح ساخن بعد مهاجمة متاجر ومنازل الأقباط !
قوات الأمن تفرض سيطرتها على المدينة بعد 5 ساعات من الهجوم !
تدمير ونهب 4 صيدليات وعشرات المتاجر .. ومحاولة إشعال لنيران فى كنيسة العذراء!نادر شكرى - وطنى 
فرضت قوات أمن أسيوط حالة من حظر التجوال بمدينة ديروط عقب وقوع أحداث عنف طائفى صباح اليوم السبت 24 أكتوبر ضد الأقباط ،تم استهداف متاجرهم ومنازلهم ومقر المطرانية ، حيث تم تدمير وتكسير ونهب بعضها وإشعال النيران فى أجزاء منها ، وجاءت الأحداث المؤسفة التى شارك فيها العشرات من الشباب المسلم على أثر تجديد النيابة لحبس أربعة مسلمين متهمين بقتل قبطى كان ابنه أقام علاقة غير شرعية مع فتاة مسلمة ...
تبدأ وقائع الأحداث فى تمام الساعة الحادية عشر صباح السبت عندما قررت نيابة ديروط حبس أربعة متهمين من عائلة حسونة 15 يوما على ذمة قضية قتلهم لقبطى وإصابة اثنين آخرين أثناء فتحهم النيران على منزل قبطى اتهم ابنه بإقامة علاقة مع فتاة مسلمة ، حيث سادت حالة من الفوضى والعشوائية عقب قرار النيابة، وخرجت مجموعات من المسلمين معظمهم من الشباب الراشد ويرتدون أغلبهم الجلباب قاموا خلالها بحملة هجوم استهدفت منازل الأقباط ومتاجرهم بمدينة ديروط، رغم أنهم لا يتصلون بصلة بالعائلة القبطية التى ينتمى لها الشاب، واستمر الهجوم إلى ما يزيد على 5 ساعات فى أماكن متفرقة بالمدينة رغم التوقعات المسبقة لهذه الأحداث عقب مقتل القبطى ... 
حيث حشد الجهاز الأمنى بعض أفراد الأمن بالمدينة منذ جريمة القتل ولاسيما عقب صلاة الجمعة الماضية ورغم معرفتهم بتداعيات الأحداث إلا ان جهاز الأمن لم يتخذ الإجراءات الوقائية لتأمين الأوضاع ، خاصة أثناء التحقيق مع الأربعة مسلمين وكان وراؤهم تجمهر كبير من عائلتهم منذ صباح السبت ...
روى شهود عيان وقائع الهجوم المستهدف للأقباط الذى بدأ بشارع أبو بكر الصديق الذى تتجمع فيه متاجر الأقباط ، حيث تم مهاجمة عددا من الصيدليات ومنها صيدلية د. هانى حكيم و وصيدلية د. رمسيس حنس، وحرق سيارة زوجتة، وصيدلية د. عادل شوقى وأخرى للدكتور عماد كمال بشارع المعلمين، كما تم مهاجمة عدد من المتاجر ونهبها وتدميرها، ومن ذلك وليس للحصر " كوافير هميس للسيدات ، وكيرو للزجاج ، وأندرو للمحمول ، وغاوى خسارة للموبيلات ، وخان الخليلى للملابس الجاهزة ، وشركة جى بى للملابس ،وشركة ليليان للملابس ، فضلا عن العديد من متاجر البقالة والسوبر ماركت، وتحطيم ما يزيد على أربعة سيارات يملكها أقباط ومحاولة إشعال النيران فى كنيسة أبوسيفين والعذراء الأثرية ومهاجمة الوجهة الأمامية لمطرانية ديروط ...
ووصل الهجوم إلى قذف منازل الأقباط بالطوب أثناء صيحات بعض الشباب للجهاد ومنها " لا إله إلا الله " ، كما استهدف المعتدون التحرش بالفتيات القبطيات أثناء خروجهن من المدارس ، مما أدى مطالبة أسر العديد من الأقباط لإدارة المدارس بحجز الطالبات وعدم السماح بخروجهن حتى وصول بعض أفراد عائلتهن لتأمين ووصولهن للمنازل . وسط حالة من الرعب والهلع وقيام جميع الاقباط بغلق منازلهم والاحتماء بها ضد هجمات الغوغائية العشوائية للمعتدين الذى لم يستطع الأمن وقفهم لأكثر من خمس ساعات، حتى وصول قوات من مديرية امن أسيوط التى فرضت كردونات أمنية على مداخل المدينة وبعض الشوارع الرئيسية ، وفى وسط حالة الفوضة الأمنية لم يستطع الأقباط الخروج لتحرير محاضر بخسائرهم وفضل الجميع قطع أعمالهم وحماية أسرهم داخل المنازل بعد رفض مركز الشرطة استقبال أية محاضر فى ظل هذه الظروف ...
نهب وتحطيم الصيدليات ! 
التقينا د. هانى حكيم أحد الذين دمرت ونهبت صيدليتهم حيث قال :" كنت فى المنزل صباح السبت حيث ذهب زوجتى د. هايدى فى الفترة الصباحية كالمعتاد ولكن استيقظت فى الحادية عشر على أصوات بالشارع، فقمت بالاتصال بزوجتى التى أخبرتنا أن هناك هجوما على الاقباط ، فذهبت سريعا وأثناء السير تلقيت اتصال من زوجتى أنهم قاموا بالهجوم على الصيدلية ونهبها ، حيث تم تدميرها وسرقة 5 آلاف جنية نقديا هى مبالغ التحصيل ،وسرقة بعض الأدوية وتدمير المعمل واللافتة ، فضلا عن إصابة زوجتى بكدمات فى الزراع بعد التعدى عليه بالضرب بعصى ، فقمت بغلق الصيدلية وأخذت زوجتى للمنزل حتى تهدأ الأوضاع "... 
وأشار د. هانى أن عقب خروجه من مسكنه الخاص قام أحد المسلمين الجيران بوضع مقعد أمام مسكنه لحمايته من أى استهداف أو هجوم لحين وصوله وزوجته للمنزل ...
وبالحديث مع د. هايدى أكدت ما قاله زوجها قائلة :" كنت فى الصيدلية حيث بدأت عمليات الفوضي فتحدث معى قبطى فى أحد المتاجر بضرورة غلق الصيدلية سريعا ، وكان هناك فتاتان محجبتين داخل الصيدلية لشراء بعض الأدوية فقمت بغلق الصيدلية وهما معى ونحن بداخلها ولكن بعد قليل بدأت عملية قذف الباب وكسره ، وعند دخولهم كان شباب يرتدى الجلباب طالبوا الفتاتين المحجبتين أن يذهبا للمنزل وقاموا بعدها بالسرقة والتدمير وقام أحدهم بضربى بعصى على ذراعى ،مما أدى لإصابتى وعند الاتصال بمعاون المباحث للإبلاغ بالهجوم قال لى: " ماذا ترتدين من ملابس " فقلت له " فستان عادى " فقال لى " ضعى طرحة على رأسك واذهبى للمنزل " ، فجاء زوجى وقمنا بغلق المنزل وقمنا بالاتصال بمديرية أمن أسيوط فأجاب أحدهم وقال لى: " المديرية كلها عندكم فى ديروط " ..
وعادت لتقول الزوجة " نحن لا ذنب لنا فى ما حدث من خطأ قبطى أوتجديد النيابة الحبس لمسلمين ونحن لا نعرف شىء عما حدث ، ومن سيعوض خسارتنا فيما تم تدميره ونهبه من أعمال وأملاك الاقباط ، ولماذا لم يضع الأمن الإجراءات الاحترازية لمنع وقوع مثل هذه الأحداث ... 
نهب المتاجر والتحرش بالقبطيات ! 
تحدثنا مع أسامة . م " الذى يملك كوافير هميس الذى تم تدميره حيث قال : إنه تم تدمير وتحطيم وجهة الكوافير والزجاج وسط حالة الفوضى التى عمت المدينة ولم يجد شىء سوى أنه قام بإغلاقه والبقاء بالمنزل، مشيرا أن الهجوم استهدف جميع متاجر الاقباط بشارع أبوبكر الصديق ومنطقة أبو جبل وأنه حتى ليلة الأحداث لم يتمكن من تحرير محضر بالواقعة ...
وصرح قبطى أنه تم مهاجمة صيدلية الدكتور عادل شوقى ، حيث تم إغلاق الصيدلية بعد مهاجمتها دون التمكن من حصر الخسائر الى وقعت بها، وأضاف أن الطالبات القبطيات تعرضن لعمليات مضايقات أثناء خروجهن من المدارس بشكل مسىء من الألفاظ الخارجة وقذفهن بالحجارة ، مما أصابهن بحالة من الرعب والبكاء والصراخ، مما دفع أسرهن أخذ قرار بعدم السماح بالذهاب للمدارس خلال هذا الأسبوع حتى تستقر الأوضاع ويتحقق السلام والحماية لهن، وأشار المصدر أن إصابات طفيفة وقعت داخل بعض الاقباط نتيجة القذف العشوائى بالطوب أثناء تواجد الأقباط بمتاجرهم ...
أشار قبطى رفض ذكر اسمه أنه يملك سوبر ماركت قام بغلقه سريعا أثناء تحرك المعتدين، وأشار أنه ذهب للمدرسة لحماية بنات شقيقه، واثناء سيره تعرض للقذف بالحجارة من بعض الصبية الذين كانوا يقذفون بالحجارة أية فتاة مسيحية ...
تحدث وسيم فهيم صاحب محل " خان الخليلى للملابس " الذى تم تدميره ونهبه قائلا : " عندما بدأت الأحداث قمت بغلق المحل وذهبت للمنزل الذى يقع فى الدور العلوى للمحل ولكن المعتدين قاموا بمهاجمة المحل وكسر أبوابه وكسر الفترينات وسرقة ما بها من ملابس تقدر بخمسة آلاف جنيه ، ولم استطع عمل شىء أوالخروج من المنزل خوفا على أسرتى، كما تم مهاجمة محل أندرو للاتصالات الذى يملكه ابن شقيقى حيث تم نهب ما بها من تليفونات محمول وكروت شحن تقدر بـ 150 الف جنيه ،وسرقة محل ملابس مجاور يدعى " جى بى " لصاحبه بيشوى رياض عياد وسرقة محل ليليان للملابس بشارع مدرسة الزراعة وتدمير صيدلية الدكتور عادل شوقى بشارع المعلمين ، ورغم اتصالاتنا الكثيرة بالأجهزة الأمنية إلا أنها لم تنقذ الموقف سوى بعد تدمير متاجر الاقباط واقتحامها ونهبها ، رغم تواجد مركز الشرطة بديروط فلم يستطع أن يوقف الهجوم المنظم فى أماكن متفرقة داخل المدينة فى وقت واحد ... 
كسر الأبواب المغلقة للمتاجر ! 
عبر إيهاب كميل صاحب محل " أندرو للاتصالات عن حزنه الشديد وتحدث بصوت يمتلئ باليأس والألم قائلا: " تم تدميرى وسرقة كل ما أملك ورصيد عمرى قد ضاع بعد تفريغ المحل ما به من موبيلات وكروت شحن تبلغ قيمتها 150 ألف جنية حجم الخسائر ، حيث تم كسر باب المحل بعد أن قمت بغلقه عند بدء الهجوم، ولكن هذا لم يمنع المعتدين من كسر الباب وسرقة ما بداخل المحل دون أن استطيع منعهم لعدم قدرة اى قبطى النزول للشارع فى هذا التوقيت " ...
قال مصدر قريب للكنيسة إن مقر المطرانية " كنيسة العذراء " حاول المعتدين إشعال النيران بالجانب الشرقى بإشعال النيران فى النوافذ ولكن وجود بعض الأقباط بمستوصف " إخوة الرب " المجاور كان مانع لإشتعال النيران ، حيث تمت السيطرة على الحريق الذى أصاب نافذتين وتم إطفائهما وحافظ الرب على كنيسته من استهدفها ، وأشار أنه تم استهداف كنيسة أبى سيفين والعذراء والتى تعرف " بالأثرية " بقذفهم بالطوب وفرضت قوات الأمن حراسة مشددة على جميع الكنائس بالمدينة عقب وصولها ... 
ضوء شمعه لمسلمى ديروط ! 
رغم هذا الهجوم الغوغائى من قبل بعض المسلمين ضد الاقباط لكن هذا لم يمنع الاقباط وسط حالة الرعب والهلع التى أصابتهم من الحديث عن مواقف يجب الإشادة بها من قبل بعض المسلمين الذين قاموا بحماية بعض الاقباط مثل الشخص المسلم الذى يجاور منزل الدكتور هانى حكيم الذى قام بحماية منزله " فيلا " وآخرين قاموا بحماية بعض الفتيات داخل منازلهم أثناء قذفهن بالطوب، وهى العلاقة الحميمة التى يجب إبرازها رغم أنهم أقلية إلا أنهم كانوا مثالا يحتذى به ضد المتطرفين الذين يغزو مصر ويتزايد عددهم يوما بعد الآخر ...
يذكر أن عائلة أفراد من عائلة حسونة بمنطقة العتالين قاموا بإطلاق النيران على قبطى يدعى فاروق عطا لله 61 سنة وإصابته فى منطقة التحويلة، انتقاما عن قيام شاب قبطى ويدعى "رومانى" نَجل القتيل بإقامة علاقة غير شرعية مع إحدى فتياتهم وتردد عن قيام الشاب بوضع صور للفتاة على شبكة الإنترنيت مما آثار حفيظة العائلة المسلمة للانتقام رغم القبض على الشاب القبطى، فتربصوا لوالده بأحد الميادين وأمطروه بوابل من الرصاص، وأصيب أيضاً فى الحادث قبطيين آخرين من العائلة ذاتها، وتم إلقاء القبض على أربعة من العائلة المسلمة ، مازالوا رهن التحقيق الذين اعترفوا بجريمتهم ...​*
*لماذا لم تعاقب الفتاة  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فالمخطئ فى هذا الموضوع البنت المسلمة والشاب المسيحى
ما ذنب الأقباط ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Ferrari (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*
ربنا يحافظ على شعبه

ويعوض كل من تحطم ونهب مصدر رزقه

والرب قادر يحميهم ويحمي اولادهم

ربنا كبير على كل قوى وقادر يتصرف

لاتفكر فى الأمر كثيراً جداً بل دع الأمر لمن بيده الأمر

شكراً على الاخبار

روكا & مونيكا 57

الرب يكون معاكم ويحافظ عليكم وعلى الجميع

*​


----------



## grges monir (26 أكتوبر 2009)

هى دى همجية الاسلام والمسلمين
ربنا يرحمنا من دموية هذا الدين المزيف
ذنب المسيحين اية فى الموضوع دة مجرد سؤال لكل من قام بهذا العمل الاجرامى


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*مش عارفه ازاى الامور توصل للدرجه !!!!
الولد اخطأ والبنت اخطأت وغلط البنت اكبر وده شىء لا جدال عليه
   طيب لو فرضنا انهم بيفكروا بطريقه سلبيه وقرروا الانتقام بنفسهم من الولد واهله ذنب باقى الاقباط ايه والعمليات التخربيه الانتقاميه البشعه دى هتشفى غليلهم من مين بالظبط  ؟؟
وبعدين الامن  ليه دايما بيجى متأخر فى اى اعتداء يخصنا ؟؟
 الكارثه بجد  ليكون تأخير مقصود  !!!! 
الحادث ده وغيره بيدل على ان النفوس مشحونه ناحيتنا وبيستنوا لينا على اى غلطه او اى حادث علشان يفرغوا فينا شحنة الغضب والكراهيه اللى بقوا شىء طبيعى فى نفوسهم تجاه اى حد وأى شىء  له علاقه بالمسيحيين  .
ربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## BITAR (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*همج وبربر*
*وعدم قبولهم للاخر *
*سبب رئيسى فى همجيتهم*
*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يحمينا ويرحمنا ويكون معاهم يا رب
ويحافظ عليهم
شكرا على الخبر​


----------



## i'm christian (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*ايوه بجد الوضع خطير جدا وبيمتد للبلاد اللى حوالين ديروط او بالاحرى Die road
علشان كدا
شارك بحملة الصلاه والصوم الاربعاء القادم لأجل ديروط شارك وابعت للكل
ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ماهو تأكيد بس من غير فعل ولا اى دليل
> 
> ياريت بقى يحصل تدخل بطريقة ايجابية مرة لان بجد حرام اللى بيحصل ده
> ربنا موجود وقادر يرحمنا
> ميرسى ليكى يا روكا ​


* ميرسي يا حبي*
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> رحمتك يا رب رحمتك
> ايه اللى بنسمعه ده .... ده لو عايشيين مع مافيا مش هيحصل كدة
> ربنا يرحمنا و يحافظ على كل ولاده


* اميييييين*
*ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *ربنا موجود *​


*ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> هو ده الاسلام بالتأكيد​
> 
> 
> وهى دى مصر لا جديد​


* ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ومازال العقاب الجماعى مستمراً : ديروط على صفيح ساخن بعد مهاجمة متاجر ومنازل الأقباط !​*
> *قوات الأمن تفرض سيطرتها على المدينة بعد 5 ساعات من الهجوم !*
> *تدمير ونهب 4 صيدليات وعشرات المتاجر .. ومحاولة إشعال لنيران فى كنيسة العذراء!نادر شكرى - وطنى *
> *فرضت قوات أمن أسيوط حالة من حظر التجوال بمدينة ديروط عقب وقوع أحداث عنف طائفى صباح اليوم السبت 24 أكتوبر ضد الأقباط ،تم استهداف متاجرهم ومنازلهم ومقر المطرانية ، حيث تم تدمير وتكسير ونهب بعضها وإشعال النيران فى أجزاء منها ، وجاءت الأحداث المؤسفة التى شارك فيها العشرات من الشباب المسلم على أثر تجديد النيابة لحبس أربعة مسلمين متهمين بقتل قبطى كان ابنه أقام علاقة غير شرعية مع فتاة مسلمة ...*
> ...


* ميرسي للمتابعة*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2009)

ferrari قال:


> *ربنا يحافظ على شعبه*​
> *ويعوض كل من تحطم ونهب مصدر رزقه*​
> *والرب قادر يحميهم ويحمي اولادهم*​
> *ربنا كبير على كل قوى وقادر يتصرف*​
> ...


* ميرسي لحضرتك نورتني وشرفتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2009)

grges monir قال:


> هى دى همجية الاسلام والمسلمين
> ربنا يرحمنا من دموية هذا الدين المزيف
> ذنب المسيحين اية فى الموضوع دة مجرد سؤال لكل من قام بهذا العمل الاجرامى


* ربنا يرحم*
*ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *مش عارفه ازاى الامور توصل للدرجه !!!!*
> *الولد اخطأ والبنت اخطأت وغلط البنت اكبر وده شىء لا جدال عليه*
> *طيب لو فرضنا انهم بيفكروا بطريقه سلبيه وقرروا الانتقام بنفسهم من الولد واهله ذنب باقى الاقباط ايه والعمليات التخربيه الانتقاميه البشعه دى هتشفى غليلهم من مين بالظبط ؟؟*
> *وبعدين الامن ليه دايما بيجى متأخر فى اى اعتداء يخصنا ؟؟*
> ...


*ميرسي دونا *
*اسعدني مرورك ومشاركتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2009)

bitar قال:


> *همج وبربر*
> 
> *وعدم قبولهم للاخر *
> *سبب رئيسى فى همجيتهم*
> ...


* ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> ربنا يحمينا ويرحمنا ويكون معاهم يا رب​
> ويحافظ عليهم
> 
> شكرا على الخبر​


*ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2009)

i'm christian قال:


> *ايوه بجد الوضع خطير جدا وبيمتد للبلاد اللى حوالين ديروط او بالاحرى die road​*
> *علشان كدا*
> *شارك بحملة الصلاه والصوم الاربعاء القادم لأجل ديروط شارك وابعت للكل*
> 
> *ربنا يرحمنا*​


* ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك*​


----------

